# Bike - Frame ID needed



## RonJack (Feb 11, 2020)

I have a Whizzer "H" motor on a bicycle that I cannot identify.  The front appears to be a Schwinn, but the badge on the bike is an "Airman Deluxe" which I think was made for Spiegel Catalogue.  The fenders are stainless steel.  I can read part of the serial number under the crank, but one of the cables rubbed this area and part of the numbers are not legible.  This Moped belonged to my father in-law and I don't think it was ridden since the late 1950s.  It sat in his basement until he died and I then brought it here to Florida.  I would appreciate if anyone could determine what I do have here.


----------



## Philliesfan30m (Feb 12, 2020)

I see that it came from Pennsylvania what part of pa? Cool bike. Sorry I can't help with identifing it but I think you will get more responses about the type of bike if you post some pictures in the classic balloon tire bike section. I'm sure someone there will know and tell you what is correct on it and what isn't etc. Good luck! If you remove some of the dirt and stuff so they could see the serial number a little better that might help too.


----------



## RonJack (Feb 13, 2020)

Philliesfan30m said:


> I see that it came from Pennsylvania what part of pa? Cool bike. Sorry I can't help with identifing it but I think you will get more responses about the type of bike if you post some pictures in the classic balloon tire bike section. I'm sure someone there will know and tell you what is correct on it and what isn't etc. Good luck! If you remove some of the dirt and stuff so they could see the serial number a little better that might help too.



It came from Western PA near Pittsburgh.


----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 13, 2020)

your bike is prewar ,sold buy Spiegel and made by monark from what I gather


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2020)

its a shelby with a schwinn fork


----------



## Philliesfan30m (Feb 13, 2020)

RonJack said:


> It came from Western PA near Pittsburgh.



That's cool good luck with everything! I'm from North Eastern Pennsylvania. Hopefully you get it running and enjoy it. I'm working on one myself but it's in a lot worse shape than yours.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Feb 22, 2020)

FOR ONE THING ,YUP IT'S A WHIZZER SPECIAL.  RUN THE TAG AND SEE IF IT WAS TITLED MUST BE TO HAVE A TAG.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 22, 2020)

Great bike.  We may have Whizzer Club member in Florida who may help you get it running.  Looks like you only need a valve cover and a clean thank and carb?  New cables? We make parts in Illinois.  If you give me your address in a  private Message, I will send you a Whizzer DVD video free to get you started.  We put also out a newsletter each month. Best get it running while experienced people are still alive to advise you.  Ray


----------



## Ron Nichols (Mar 10, 2020)

how do I get onto your list as a Whizzer owner in need of info? Very interested in the newsletter (and DVD).


----------

